# First build since 1.7GHZ P4



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, this is my first build, im on a very tight budget of $1000. (some people told me there is some nice stuff coming out next year, but i dont want to wait)

Im looking for some advice/reviews on my current list.
NOTE: no keyboard or mouse or monitor here.

If your ganna make me a new system, it must be complete (all fans and such)

*THIS SYSTEM=$1040*

*NEWEGG:*
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX All Solid Capacitor Intel Motherboard - Retail 
*only 1 PCI X16, i know, but im getting the 8800GT)*

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail 

Western Digital Caviar SE WD5000JBRTL 500GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - Retail 

Sony NEC Optiarc 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model AD-7191S - OEM 

*2*APEVIA CF12SL-UBL 120mm Blue LED Case Fan - Retail 

OKGEAR GC510B 90mm PCI Slot System Blower-UV BLUE - Retail 

*TIGERDIRECT:*

Ultra Black Aluminus ATX Mid-Tower Case with Clear Side, Front USB, Firewire, Audio Ports 

Ultra 700-Watt XVS Power Supply

Zalman CNPS9500A LED CPU Cooling Fan - Socket 478, 775, 754, 939, 940, AM2 
*ill prob get this from newegg because its cheaper there*

 OCZ SLI-Ready Dual Channel 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2x2048MB)

*AMAZON:*

XFX PVT88PYDF4 GeForce 8800GT 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Ready Video Card (Dual DVI/S-Video


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 7, 2008)

dump the psu and the hdd ...

get a seagate 7200.11 or samsung f1

get a better psu .. take a pick

xigmatek cpu cooler .. better value for money

how much is that ocz?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

the OCZ is $70 after rebate, $105 before

the PSU comes with the case, but could you find me a better one for under $60? if not then this is worth it imo.

ill look into the HDD


which xigmatek? there is many.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> dump the psu and the hdd ...
> 
> get a seagate 7200.11 or samsung f1
> 
> ...



Agree with IRA here. Also, get rid of that ridiculous PCI blower. It's a waste of space.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Agree with IRA here. Also, get rid of that ridiculous PCI blower. It's a waste of space.




i have read some very very good reviews on it, are you sure?


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 7, 2008)

looks good to me, if you're going with WD, the new 640gb model rocks!  was 120 bucks on newegg.  in hdtach i get average read of 95.0MB/S and 12.8ms acesstime.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sure which Xigmatek cpu cooler he is talking about, but the best they have right now is the HDT-S1283 which is under 40bux on newegg.  link for ya too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I'm not sure which Xigmatek cpu cooler he is talking about, but the best they have right now is the HDT-S1283 which is under 40bux on newegg.  link for ya too
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003



i was just looking at that one, ill replace the fan with an LED one


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2008)

Here you go...right at the $1000 mark.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

@paul, no fans or dvd drive?

and no offense but that case is ugly


sorry everyone, im VERY picky xD


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> @paul, no fans or dvd drive?
> 
> and no offense but that case is ugly
> 
> ...



LOL, well the case is MUCH better quality than the Aluminous. Trust me, I sold two of those Aluminous cases a few months ago. VERY easy to bend up! I didn't suggest fans and DVD, as most of these items are quite similar, and you can handle it on your own.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

mmk, do you know a quality case that has a bigger window though?

when i ran my specs thru a PSU calculator i came up with like 300W

so would 500W be good?

*pokes at* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156092


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok, ive taken the advice of some people here and this is the new current setup

Cost $847.47

APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

OCZ GameXStream OCZ600GXSSLI ATX12V 600W Power Supply - Retail 

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ 750GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
* Im ganna bump this down to either 500GB or 250GB*

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ - Retail 
* The OCZ is cheaper after rebate, but whatever *

MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

hope theres no triple post warning here xD

APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

 SILVERSTONE ST50EF-SC ATX 12V 2.2 500W Power Supply - Retail 

MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail 

 XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler - Retail 

G.SKILL 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ - Retail 

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model LH-20A1L-05 - OEM 

*FROM AMAZON.COM*
XFX 8800GT 512MB video card.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> the OCZ is $70 after rebate, $105 before
> 
> the PSU comes with the case, but could you find me a better one for under $60? if not then this is worth it imo.
> 
> ...


yeah...rebates from tigerdirect are a little frustrating...so many asterisks on that website.


----------



## Furious_Funter (Apr 7, 2008)

hey i have the gigabyte 3D aurora case its gorgeous in its own big and bulky way hahah. i have noticed my hard drives seem to cook in it tho!

i never trust psu's that come with a case their never as as they should be and the psu calculator isnt that acurate in my opinion my psu recons it has never went passed 230w on full load and a claculator thing said i wud use around 300w so as long as there is enough 12volt rails with a high amount of amps each then u should be ok


----------



## poohball (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> hope theres no triple post warning here xD
> 
> APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
> 
> ...



good choices, if you want led fan, may be you can go with the RS 1283 =D

also for HDD check out the WD5000AAKS going to be $90 free shipping within a day or 2 at newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073&Tpk=WD5000AAKS


----------



## webwizard (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the Antec Sonata III 500 case came with a Antec Earthwatts 500 watt PSU.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129024&Tpk=Antec+Sonata+III+500

Also I really like the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Fan. Keeps my E8500 at 43C
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

@pooh, somebody told me NOT to get that one for some reason.

@webwizard, i dont like that case, i want one that actually looks good, because im putting in sound sensitive cathodes.

@furious, so is the PSU im using ok?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Dont waste yoru money with an IDE hard drive. Chances are with that motherboard, it only has one IDE channel and the rest are SATA. The one IDE channel you will need for optical drives. 

If you live in the US, I can sell you a Q6600 with stock cooler but its a B3 stepping. Still gets the job done. I was able to get it to 3.3GHz 40C idle 55-60C load. Great chip.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Dont waste yoru money with an IDE hard drive. Chances are with that motherboard, it only has one IDE channel and the rest are SATA. The one IDE channel you will need for optical drives.
> 
> If you live in the US, I can sell you a Q6600 with stock cooler but its a B3 stepping. Still gets the job done. I was able to get it to 3.3GHz 40C idle 55-60C load. Great chip.




did i post an IDE harddrive? i didnt even notice

but sorry im only ganna buy from newegg and amazon.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> did i post an IDE harddrive? i didnt even notice
> 
> but sorry im only ganna buy from newegg and amazon.



You did. 

No hard feelings.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok heres (hopefully) the final build

not pictured: 2 sound sensitive green lights.


----------



## webwizard (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott you really should look at this PSU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

no thanks, its very ugly.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice build scott.

I wouldn't down the EA500W, so far It's been great in my rig. But that enermax is really nice. Please don't take offense to this, but go up the next step to a P7N Platinum, it's a little more futureproofed and is only a difference $20 more.

EDIT: And nice find on the 8800GT!!!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

is that 8800GT worth it? or should i get the MSI one?

also im already very far over budget, but i guess i can work a couple more weeks.

ill grab that mobo instead.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, if you need to save a little bit of cash, pull your proc down to a nice dual unless your really hipped on going quad.

Yeah, the 8800GT you found is really good for the price.

EDIT: here yah go a nice proc!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-115-037


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

i want a quad so i dont have to upgrade this PC for like 4 years XD and 4GB of ram should be sufficiant too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Best I could think of with quad that is a little cheaper .....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117129


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

a $10 difference isnt that much xD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Best i could think of without switching out too many parts of your build. Only thing I could think of is changing out the power supply, but your kinda settled on it.

Only one other thing I could think of is to choose a different case.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

what would you recommend on case/psu

i really like that case, and PSU i dont care about but people say its important.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Well a psu is important, but alot of times you can go extravagant(overkill) and not even notice it.

Here's inexpensive but reliable:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104037

May not have the pretty LED's or nice cable sleeving but will do the trick. Also, it's coming from a reputable OEM.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

ill have to see what other people say about that.

i want my computer to be pretty and powerful. so LEDs are like a must.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

thnis isn't much more expensive than the PSU you had there but is a topwer OEM which is one of the best in the PSU business i would recommend going with it and as a plus it will power what you have and anything else you want after it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817101029


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's also a case you may like;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156086

Now, It's going to be ending up the same price as your aspire you have chosen. But, IMO the bay layout is much nicer.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

hehe look at this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811294006


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Like I said in your last thread don't do 650i. I had that exact board and don't recomend it. It does not oc well, and there is no point using sli with it. Go for the 750i. This is a great hdd from what I've read: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

lol CD, thats the ugliest thing i have EVER seen.

@farlex: i dont overclock, the only thing im thinking about overclocking is the q6600 to 3.0GHZ because i heard its VERY easy.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 8, 2008)

webwizard said:


> Scott you really should look at this PSU.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007



The PSU he has is better than the on in the link.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> lol CD, thats the ugliest thing i have EVER seen.
> 
> @farlex: i dont overclock, the only thing im thinking about overclocking is the q6600 to 3.0GHZ because i heard its VERY easy.



Alright, don't say no one warned you.......... Its odd i bought that board a year ago for nearly that precise price..... Anyway, for an extra $30 I really don't see why you wouldn't go for the 750i. The difference in performance more than makes up for the price. 2x pci-ex16 alone is worth that. (the 650i has only one and the other is x4, you will notice a huge difference if you go sli).


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

well right now im fixed on the 
MSI P7N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

thats 750i =D


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh, ok, on the page before you put p6n 650 so I thought that was your plan, just thought I'd try to help....


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

no problem, i dont take offense easily, i accept it as info.

~Scott

is this a good card?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

@cdawall


He's trying cut budget down a little bit more without sacrificing performance as much. Although both psu and case you suggested are great!

@Scott

Yes, actually it would be about same price due to not having to pay shipping for the card off Amazon and plus you get The Witcher, which is a decent game in itself.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

This psu is essientially equivilant to the one you had before for $40 cheaper and a better brand. Although be forewarned, when you go sli, neither of these will cut it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151040


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> lol CD, thats the ugliest thing i have EVER seen.
> 
> @farlex: i dont overclock, the only thing im thinking about overclocking is the q6600 to 3.0GHZ because i heard its VERY easy.






JrRacinFan said:


> @cdawall
> 
> 
> He's trying cut budget down a little bit more without sacrificing performance as much. Although both psu and case you suggested are great!
> ...



that case made me laugh thats why i posted it  i find you a good one now


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

hehe







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166042


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

@farlex

Here's both case + psu;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129032

Essentially its the same power supply just rebadged.

@cdawall

That's badass!!! I want one for my HTPC!


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

That psu seems a little lower. Can't tell how many amps are on the 12v rail either. And at least what I've read here has told me never to trust a case psu......


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

380 is def not anough.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

You can check out this one too: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341001

I have the 700 watt version of that and its stable. It comes w/ 72 amps on the 12v rail, plenty for sli in the future. 600watts would push it if you had alot of peripherials w/ your sli, but it should do the trick.

Heres the 700watt which actually if you don't mind mir is actually cheaper: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Farlexx, its the same power supply!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Farlexx, its the same power supply!!!



I don't see how thats possible. It says its earthwatts rather than seasonic, and I dont know why seasonic would put their psu's in an antec case. And its lower wattage. Why do you think its the same?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

You can trust me, it is. Seasonic is the OEM builder of the Earthwatts models.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You can trust me, it is. Seasonic is the OEM builder of the Earthwatts models.



Ah, I see, I guess that makes sense then. Still lower wattage though....... since Scott was already gonna pay $100 anyway, I say go for the ocz b/c it will handle your sli in the future.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

whoever can make me the fastest, most powerful gaming rig
USING the q6600 and 8800GT (or above) will get $3 thru paypal xD

must be complete tho.

edit: must be under $1100


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

supertalent 2x2gb DDR6400 $59.99
MSI P35 neo $84.99
samsung 320GB $69.99
Q6600 $234.99
EVGA 8800GT 512mb $169.99
freezer 7 pro $26.99
epower 500w $46.99
raidmax elite case $36.99

total of $730.92


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> supertalent 2x2gb DDR6400 $59.99
> MSI P35 neo $84.99
> samsung 320GB $69.99
> Q6600 $234.99
> ...




i switched the case with the x-cruiser
$842.34

would that be a quality PC that will last me a few years?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> supertalent 2x2gb DDR6400 $59.99
> MSI P35 neo $84.99
> samsung 320GB $69.99
> Q6600 $234.99
> ...



I still say the P7N SLI Platinum tho.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

yep all of that is solid equipment


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

well now that FRYS has the q6600 for 189.99 that will lower this a bit.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

yea i just built that off newegg im sure there are places with cheaper parts if you look


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

psu ocz 700w: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16817341002

hdd WD 640gb: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16822136218

vc evga 8800gt: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16814130319

mb asus p5n-d: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813131232

optical: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16827106228

ram 2x2 g.skill 800: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16820231148

hs ac 7 pro: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16835186134

The total of all of that w/ a q6600 is $1006, before a couple rebates, if you get it at fry's its down to $966. Get that one you found at fry's and a case there, w/ the extra. And the mem is out of stock atm so.....
And of course if you don't want a blue light on your psu you'll need a different one. Thats the cheapest I could find on newegg that would give plenty of headroom for sli. Then of course, if you are thinking you might not go sli, cdawalls build would be a much better choice.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

anyone got objections to CDAWALLS ram?

it looks kind iffy to me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually, they are nice. Pretty sure they are Promos or D9 chips (rumored? possibly true).


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

It'll do the job fine. You could get lower timings for $20 more or so, so more oc potential, but if your not ocing that much that should do ya fine.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

yep i dont even know what CAS means, so ill get those ones.

what about cdawalls PSU, looks cheap?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just ram timings in general. I don't know much outside of the oc and surface values either. Google will tell you.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok im to the point where i need a fan/heatsink for my cpu

specs so far:
APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI retail

ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT ATX12V 500W Power Supply - Retail 

SUPER TALENT 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model T800UX4GC5 - Retail 

LOGISYS Computer CLK15GN 15" Green Deluxe Sound Activated Cold Cathode Kit - Retail 

MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Q6600 from FRYS for $190

Total:
about $930


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2008)

Computer you were going to build VS that computer = puppy VS tiger.


Are you going to use Vista 64 or XP 64? If not dump 2 gigs of RAm unless you are doing high end video or audio.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

are you saying my new one is better, or my old one?

and im ganna use vista 64 and XP 32 xD


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2008)

XP32 bit will need  either 2GB remarked out or you will have a performance hit due to PAE.



The new one is a much better configuration. I prefer ATI cards myself but the 8800-9600 are awesome cards too.



I found a cheap case I like and have used in a build, and you could customize it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147041

or http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811196027

I used the first for my work build, and the quality is great for being a Rosewill, and the connectors are superb. The second is one I am going to try on my next personal build.



But a rotozip and a small piece of plastic sheet, a couple cans of paint and some custom cut decals or multi layer paint would make any case a work of art for cheap.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> XP32 bit will need  either 2GB remarked out or you will have a performance hit due to PAE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i attempted this once, and my hand with a dremel is terrible. ill posts pics later.

the one i did was metal, are these plastic? if yes i might do better


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

is the arctic freezer 7 better than the 64 pro?

im trying to decide between the two.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

The 64 Pro is for AM2, Freezer 7 is for 775.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2008)

They are different in mountings for different sockets.



The 64 Pro is for the AMD 64's but might now have a different retaining bracket. 





What are you looking for in a cooler? sound level, best cooling and noise be dammed, balance, customizing ability?



Best all around cooler is the Zerotherm 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887002 I used this for my work build. Quiet on a E6400 @ 3.2Ghz running F@H 24/7


A bit more and slightly better cooling.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001

Pretty and good cooling.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102

Really quiet if you have good case flow, mediocre on cooling.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220004


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2008)

steve, i have thought about the zalman (with led) and the thermaltake V1, but people have told me the arctic freezers are better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> steve, i have thought about the zalman (with led) and the thermaltake V1, but people have told me the arctic freezers are better.



Freezer pro because of price, they only offer slightly better than stock cooling. Unless you fit a better fan on them.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 8, 2008)

Better for the price.


A review.



http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1895


vs




http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2198&page=4



The Tuniq is 1Db louder and almost 4degrees cooler, the Zalman is about the same as the Arctic Cooler but prettier.




http://www.viperlair.com/reviews/cooling/air/thermaltake/v1/


The Thermal take running about the same or a tad less in cooling capacity than the Tuniq but much better looking.



And the last one is pretty, out of the way, and quiet.


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077

totally love this case


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> yep i dont even know what CAS means, so ill get those ones.
> 
> what about cdawalls PSU, looks cheap?



its made by topwer which uses the same oem as tagen, seasonic, ocz and all those other nice highend psus i run one in my gf's rig they weigh a ton and run great


----------



## webwizard (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott since your into the best looking case here are some great ones

Free shipping code:EMCAEAJCJ

http://www.newegg.com/Store/Categor...c=EMC-IGNEFL040808-_-email-_-E0F-_-Casebanner


----------

